# دوره تدريبيه فى صناعة البلاستيك عملى و نظرى و تقديم الدعم المادى و الفنى لاقامة مشروع مربح لك



## zero800 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*شركه زيرو 800* 
* تقدم دوره تدريبية في مجال البلاستيك*
*و المحاضره الاولى مجانا*
*لمدة اربعة ايام* 
*وذلك بدأ من الساعه السابعة حتي الساعه التاسعه مساء*
*وسيكون المحاضر الكيميائي** م\ ممدوح محمود*
*وتشمل الدوره** :*
*1-مقدمه هامة عن صناعة البلاستيك بجميع طرق تشكيلة*
*2-طرق الكشف لخامات البلاستيك وشرحها وطرق استخدامها*
*3- شرح كامل لكل المعدات المستحدمه في صناعه البلاستيك*
*4- فكره مشروع البلاستيك*
*5- 60 ساعه عملي في المصنع *
*6- 8 ساعات تدريب نظري*
*7-كتاب متخصص في صناعه البلاستيك*
*8- شهاده معتمده من الشركه بالتدريب*
*و يوجد لدينا دورات للمتقدمين فى كل مجالات البلاستيك*
*. للأستعلام*
*العنوان / 4 ش عطبره من ش السودان بجوار كوبر احمد عرابى المهندسين*
*800 ط²ظٹط±ظˆ* 
*Tel: 02-33047972*


----------



## samybdre (13 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2]مزيل للزيوت والشحوم والدهون من الملابس "تركيبة قوية جداااااااا"[/h] :60:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........اخوانى فى الله....
سوف اقوم الان بمشيئة الله بكتابة تركيبة الزيوت والشحوم من الملابس وهى كالاتى" لعمل 200 كيلو من هذا المزيل الفعال:المكونات وكمياتها:77::77::77::77::77::77:
_1_سيمسول................. 40 كيلو_
_2_بيوتيل جليكول"وهو مذيب قوى للشحوم والدهون".............. 11 كيلو_
_3_ايثيل جليكول "وهو مذيب ايضا قوى"......................... 3 كيلو_
_4_داى ايثلين جليكول" مذيب ايضا قوى"....................... 6 كيلو_
_5_مانع رغوة............................................ 1 كيلو_
_6_فورمالين........................................ ..150 جرام_
_7_المياة.......................................... 139 ليتر_
_طريقة التصنيع::10::10::10::10:_
_يتم اولا ذوبان السيمسول فى مياة ساخنة حتى يذوب بطريقة اسرع_
_ثم يوضع على كمية المياة المتبقية فى برميل التصنيع_
_ثم يتم وضع باقى المواد الاخرى على حسب الترتيب مع التقليب الجيد _
طريقة الاستعمال:
هذة التركيبة آمنة على جميع انواع المفروشات والملابس وهى فعالة 100%
يتم وضع المزيل على البقعة المراد ازالتها وتركها مدة 3 دقائق ثم شطفها بالماء
ايضا يتم استخدامه فى الغسالات العادية والاوتوماتيك حيث يوضع مع المسحوق بمقدار 8 جرام لكل كيلو غسيل فيعمل على ازالة البقع والاوساخ الشديدة.......
 _ ادعو الله ان يوفيق الجميع لكل خير وان ينفعهم بهذا العلم _
_والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_​


----------

